# What's the point of collectibles?



## Llust (Aug 5, 2015)

I already know their obvious purpose which is just to collect them, I'm assuming--but I don't get why people would spend 1k-5k tbt just for a picture that doesn't serve a useful purpose

I'm not saying I'm against collectibles or anything, I've actually been buying some myself..although the ones I buy are rather cheap (under 100 tbt). I just don't get why people would spend over 1k for it when they can just spend it on something that actually has a useful value


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 5, 2015)

Most people just like how they look, and I guess there's a certain rush to saving up and buying that elusive little pixel blob that you've been wanting for ages and that you know is highly sought-after on the site.  ACNL is a game that naturally appeals to collectors and completionists, so it stands to reason that the concept of collectibles would excite people who are fans of the game.

I guess they also show your site experience and involvement in a way, since there are certain collectibles that are only given out during events and such.  Having a little token to remember the event by is pretty cool for some people.


----------



## LuckyTheDog (Aug 5, 2015)

I think it's because sometimes they're limited edition.  Or because they just want to have something worth collecting.  BTW, from ur sig, I love Clannad aswell ^__^


----------



## Quill (Aug 6, 2015)

I understand the appeal of having them; they're cute and they're a nice way to add individuality to your posts and such. I'd never pay the amount of tbt that some people do for them, but I guess I can understand it


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

i remember i felt that way when i first joined. then i saw a countdown on the front page signifying the next restock. all down hill from there


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Like loads of other things, they're just fun to collect. I also find it very rewarding to get a collectible I've been looking for for a while.


----------



## Munna (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for asking this.  I was going to ask the same thing, because I much rather have things in the actual game, or spend bells on villagers I can talk to.

This answer by Oblivia does give them some meaning that I can understand:

"I guess they also show your site experience and involvement in a way, since there are certain collectibles that are only given out during events and such. Having a little token to remember the event by is pretty cool for some people."

But besides that I feel it is prestige.


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i remember i felt that way when i first joined. then i saw a countdown on the front page signifying the next restock. all down hill from there



Welp I'm responsible for this.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> Welp I'm responsible for this.
> 
> I'm so sorry.



don't be sorry, i don't regret the path i have chosen


----------



## Munna (Aug 7, 2015)

The eggs do look cute.... nooo I won't be tempted! Noooo!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

Munna said:


> The eggs do look cute.... nooo I won't be tempted! Noooo!



ice creams r cuter <3


----------



## Akimari (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah man, I don't really get it either - they're just useless little blobs on the si-- There's an APPLE RESTOCK TOMORROW? Okay, 4pm EST. Gonna set a reminder. Cancel my plans. Sell my dreamies for TBT and get those apples.

I won't really go THAT far but yeah now I'm finding myself hyped up for things like these too


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

nothing, they are useless things that people brag about and sell for hundreds of bells...


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

Collectibles show that you are vain and insecure. They decorate your sidebar to make up for whatever you lack in terms of character because that's what should really define people both on this website and in the real world. The people who buy collectibles to sell them are not site contributors, but just parasites looking to make free TBT. I find that the people without collectibles are much nicer on this site and the people with an entire lineup of collectibles are snobs who like to excessively brag about them. After seeing the ugliness with the apple restock, I think I'm going to ban anyone who has collectibles from my future giveaways because there are many more people on this site who deserve stuff much more and actually focus on the game and social interaction which comes along with it rather than decorating their profile and trying to be a show-off. The whole collectibles thing brings out the worst in people here including me, and that's why I now see them as a badge of dishonor. I really hope collectible shaming becomes a thing because many more people do not have them than do have them due to their limited nature.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 8, 2015)

That's a really sad way of looking at this. I think that most people in the end realizes that all the collectibles are exactly what they look like. Just pictures. And therefore, if you don't get your hands on an apple or whatever, you can just laugh about it and be happy for those who did get it. At least that's what I do. 

And I really hope that there are very few people who think that I'm a snob and a show off for collecting. I simply do it because I enjoy it, just like I collect stuff in Animal Crossing because I enjoy it.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

Enny156 said:


> That's a really sad way of looking at this. I think that most people in the end realizes that all the collectibles are exactly what they look like. Just pictures. And therefore, if you don't get your hands on an apple or whatever, you can just laugh about it and be happy for those who did get it. That's at least what I do!
> 
> And I really hope that there are very few people who think that I'm a snob and a show off for collecting. I simply do it because I enjoy it, just like I collect stuff in Animal Crossing because I enjoy it.



They are just pictures. That is why I don't have a lot of respect for people who do have them. You can't just casually collect them. You have to obsess over them to get them. You have to be there at the exact second of the restock and click buttons as fast as you can to get one. Either that or you have to pay someone 1,500 - 2,000% of the shop price to get one which is ridiculous. People who have apple collectibles are like people who line up at a store hours before it opens so that they can rush in and buy stuff before everyone else can. So I cannot feel happy for them when I think about how shallow and superficial they are for going through all the effort to get that picture.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

I think collectibles make the site a bit more unique and it does liven things up a bit, but I don't collect them for show-off purposes; I collect them simply because I enjoy collecting them. I see these...pixels as part of my history on TBT (I've been here for almost two years now) but I don't want to obsess over them. There are still good people on here who do have collectibles; not everyone here who has them is a snob.

Just sharing my two cents.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat: If you could just "casually collect them", then what's the point? I think that you're overthinking this way too much. Yes. Some people uses these restocks as a chance to earn TBT. It sucks, yes. I agree with this. But saying that all people with collectibles are snobs and show offs... Why would you even judge people based on something like that?! Judge people for who they ARE, not for what they have/or don't have displayed in their "sidebar". Isn't that your whole point? Because if you're judging people for what they DO have, that would make you a hypocrite.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I think collectibles make the site a bit more unique and it does liven things up a bit, but I don't collect them for show-off purposes; I collect them simply because I enjoy collecting them. I see these...pixels as part of my history on TBT (I've been here for almost two years now) but I don't want to obsess over them. There are still good people on here who do have collectibles; not everyone here who has them is a snob.
> 
> Just sharing my two cents.



I don't have a problem with pixels in someone's sidebar. I think it would be wonderful if everyone could buy the pictures they want to decorate their profile with. That is not what we have. Instead we have a finite collectible system (which is totally unnecessary because they are just little pixels which can be infinite in nature) which pits members of the community against each other. One person having a collectible necessarily means that someone else is denied from having it. Furthermore, collectibles are not even a measure of any contribution or achievement on this site. All you have to do is have a small amount of TBT and be lucky enough to be at the right place at the right time. It would be better if the apple or other rare collectibles cost a lot of TBT from the shop so that you actually had to post a lot or sell a lot of stuff to people to get it, but that isn't the case either. The current system for collectibles makes absolutely zero sense for any reason. I can't think of a word other than narcissistic to describe the current system. There was also a thread here about TBT accepting donations and having rewards for people who donate to TBT. Are we really going to have kids beg their parents for money so they can get rewards on this site? If that happens, the mods will have officially sold their souls and ruined the entire concept of this site as if collectibles weren't bad enough for it already.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Collectibles show that you are vain and insecure. They decorate your sidebar to make up for whatever you lack in terms of character because that's what should really define people both on this website and in the real world. The people who buy collectibles to sell them are not site contributors, but just parasites looking to make free TBT. I find that the people without collectibles are much nicer on this site and the people with an entire lineup of collectibles are snobs who like to excessively brag about them. After seeing the ugliness with the apple restock, I think I'm going to ban anyone who has collectibles from my future giveaways because there are many more people on this site who deserve stuff much more and actually focus on the game and social interaction which comes along with it rather than decorating their profile and trying to be a show-off. The whole collectibles thing brings out the worst in people here including me, and that's why I now see them as a badge of dishonor. I really hope collectible shaming becomes a thing because many more people do not have them than do have them due to their limited nature.



I see no issue with buying them, but bragging about them is stupid.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I don't have a problem with pixels in someone's sidebar. I think it would be wonderful if everyone could buy the pictures they want to decorate their profile with. That is not what we have. Instead we have a finite collectible system (which is totally unnecessary because they are just little pixels which can be infinite in nature) which pits members of the community against each other. One person having a collectible necessarily means that someone else is denied from having it. Furthermore, collectibles are not even a measure of any contribution or achievement on this site. All you have to do is have a small amount of TBT and be lucky enough to be at the right place at the right time. It would be better if the apple or other rare collectibles cost a lot of TBT from the shop so that you actually had to post a lot or sell a lot of stuff to people to get it, but that isn't the case either. The current system for collectibles makes absolutely zero sense for any reason. I can't think of a word other than narcissistic to describe the current system. There was also a thread here about TBT accepting donations and having rewards for people who donate to TBT. Are we really going to have kids beg their parents for money so they can get rewards on this site? If that happens, the mods will have officially sold their souls and ruined the entire concept of this site as if collectibles weren't bad enough for it already.



So. It's not the people buying the collectibles. It's only the system? Because that's not what you wrote earlier. You actually said that you would deny people with many collectables to participate in your giveaways. Anyway. I don't really see why you're making such a big deal about this. If you don't like the system, don't buy collectables and let the rest of us, who enjoy it, keep on collecting. 

No one said it would ever happen. It was a suggestion by a member. Nothing more.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Collectibles show that you are vain and insecure. They decorate your sidebar to make up for whatever you lack in terms of character because that's what should really define people both on this website and in the real world. The people who buy collectibles to sell them are not site contributors, but just parasites looking to make free TBT. I find that the people without collectibles are much nicer on this site and the people with an entire lineup of collectibles are snobs who like to excessively brag about them. After seeing the ugliness with the apple restock, I think I'm going to ban anyone who has collectibles from my future giveaways because there are many more people on this site who deserve stuff much more and actually focus on the game and social interaction which comes along with it rather than decorating their profile and trying to be a show-off. The whole collectibles thing brings out the worst in people here including me, and that's why I now see them as a badge of dishonor. I really hope collectible shaming becomes a thing because many more people do not have them than do have them due to their limited nature.



lol oh my god shut up

if you ask me the fact you bash them so hard highlights youre insecure about them as ever. collectibles are just a fun little feature they put into the website and they also have relevancy in contests and events. "collectible shaming" good god, get over yourself. "LETS SHAME PEOPLE FOR PARTICIPATING IN A FEATURE OF THE FORUM!" ban people for having collectibles? whats your problem? theres far worse systems on certain forums, if you ask me the collectible stuff is actually somewhat tame. stop bashing people for utilizing an appeal of the forum. if it doesnt appeal to you, leave it alone. also i hardly see people brag about collectibles personally, i just see them excitedly express their gaining of one

"im red cat and im so much better than everyone else bc i hate collectibles and Superiority Systems and i hate people with collectibles and will ban them" <literally using hate of superiority systems to feel superior. you're no better than the people who love collectibles and obsess over them by obsessively hating them.


----------



## Murray (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Furthermore, collectibles are not even a measure of any contribution or achievement on this site. All you have to do is have a small amount of TBT and be lucky enough to be at the right place at the right time. It would be better if the apple or other rare collectibles cost a lot of TBT from the shop so that you actually had to post a lot or sell a lot of stuff to people to get it, but that isn't the case either.



This is not true - many collectibles (some of the most exclusive ones even) are earned by participating in many of TBT's events, in fact I think about the majority are. Easter eggs, candies, feathers/balloons, and birthstones just to name a few all serve the purpose of showing a user's participation in such events and the forum in general. So if you don't want to try your luck at a restock, there's still plenty of sidebar d?cor to go around.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> --



_OH THE ELITISM_

youre just a breath of fresh snobbery, aren't you? you are saying nothing, ever, should have limited editions or limited resources even if it is able to be made in unlimited quantities?

do you understand how the economy works?

i am by no means an economist myself, but there will most likely always be "tiers" of what people can obtain -- the people who have the most money, and who are most diligent, will always get there first. buying and reselling is absolutely a thing. while it may not be entirely fair, it's something that's happened forever and will continue to happen. does it necessarily make those who are doing the reselling evil? not really. they were savvy (or just plain lucky, depending) enough to obtain the item, and therefore, can do what they want with it.

if everything was available with no limitations to everyone, things would be a mess. the economy would tank because prices would be all over and values would make no sense. having some things that are more expensive and to be worked for means there is something to strive for, and generally if you work hard enough you CAN get it. 

please note i am speaking very generally about this and i absolutely could be wrong, it's simply observation from what i've seen, especially on sites like flight rising -- there are retired items there, and they command extreme prices -- but they're not impossible to get! they exude prestige only because the people who weren't around at the time can no longer get them easily. now, you must work to get the money to buy them, and that's not a terrible thing. sure, it sucks that there is a finite number and that not everyone can get one, but it's like that for a reason -- something to work for.

you say "they're just pictures" -- okay, you could say that about anything. artwork is "just pictures" and therefore useless, right? video games are "just pictures". movies are "just pictures". just because YOU don't find value in something doesn't mean other people don't. you claim people with collectibles are rude and haughty, yet you're being exactly the same -- you think you're better than people who partake in a part of the site simply because you deem it to be worthless. 

honestly there's a ton more to address because your posts are just so grossly rude, but i don't really feel like delving into the rest. i really hate to be salty and i don't want to be rude, but you're being hypocritical and seem unaware of how this is a very common practice. it may sorta suck, it may cause some inflation, but it definitely isn't the end of the world.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 8, 2015)

If any of you have a problem with collectibles on this site, there's an amazing solution: *Don't associate yourself with them*. Collectibles are an add-on to the site and doesn't require anyone to participate in collecting.


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

I would like to keep this open if possible as there's nothing wrong with sharing just sharing opinions on the matter, but I need everyone to keep a basic level of respectfulness and not have this thread devolve into a mudslinging match. Please do not directly attack someone else by calling them names or the thread will be locked, this goes for everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but I find it slightly disappointing that it's possible to have an argument about pixels on the side of a screen.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I find it slightly disappointing that it's possible to have an argument about pixels on the side of a screen.



You're right. I was bored and had a half hour to kill, so I just wanted to post my opinions and see what kind of responses I could elicit from people and I was not disappointed. I try to not say anything really personal or offensive, but I try to push the envelope a little because it makes things more interesting than saying I just don't care. I regret some of the things I said, but hey, I'd rather be honest about how I feel than be passive-aggressive. Murray, WonderK, Bowie, and okaimii good job for taking the high road. Although none of you have any collectibles except for the birthstones and the common pears and oranges, so maybe my point about people without rare collectibles being nicer is at least somewhat correct.  Have fun everybody and do whatever you want.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

I have rare collectibles but to be quite honest, I don't really care. I worked to get the feathers, however after having them for a while, they don't really matter to me. If they disappear tomorrow it would affect me as much losing a match in splatoon. In other words, I wouldn't care. idc about other people's collectible situation either.

I suppose that ^ doesn't matter, because apparently, simply having rare collectibles indicates I'm a bragging parasite.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> You're right. I was bored and had a half hour to kill, so I just wanted to post my opinions and see what kind of responses I could elicit from people and I was not disappointed. I try to not say anything really personal or offensive, but I try to push the envelope a little because it makes things more interesting than saying I just don't care. I regret some of the things I said, but hey, I'd rather be honest about how I feel than be passive-aggressive. Murray, WonderK, Bowie, and okaimii good job for taking the high road. Although none of you have any collectibles except for the birthstones and the common pears and oranges, so maybe my point about people without rare collectibles being nicer is at least somewhat correct.  Have fun everybody and do whatever you want.



yes, i came off as aggressive because i was frustrated by your arrogant air, but it probably would've been better to compose myself first before saying anything. 

i mean, yeah, i took the bait you gave out, which was what you wanted it seems; to be fair though, you _were_ being personal and offensive. you went as far as to say you'd ban people with collectibles from your giveaways and whatnot because all of them have seemingly rotten hearts. you threw out insults to collectors. and you seem to take the responses as proof -- you do realize these people might have 'rare' collectibles on their account, just hidden...? 0: so your argument kind of falls apart there.

anyhow, im not trying to be rude, but you might want to take a look at the points people gave you and possibly re-evaluate your opinion -- or, at the very least, how you word things.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2015)

It's funny, once I get the collectables I've been hunting for, the thrill wears off and then I want something more. Does anyone else share this thought?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's funny, once I get the collectables I've been hunting for, the thrill wears off and then I want something more. Does anyone else share this thought?



eh kinda, but also kinda no

i have been searching for popsicles for over a month now, and once i finished, the prices quadrupled. (im kinda happy i got them sooner than later tbh)


----------



## Franny (Aug 14, 2015)

the point of collectables is to stare at them & cry after realizing how much time youve devoted to this site and also how you sold your soul to the mods for more collectables


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's funny, once I get the collectables I've been hunting for, the thrill wears off and then I want something more. Does anyone else share this thought?



pretty much 

I went crazy trying to get the feathers in the last TBT fair and now I'm just like w/e


----------



## izzyvixen (Aug 15, 2015)

I just got my collectible today and honestly before I didn't really realize what they were.. 

For me, it symbolizes the goodness of this forum because I got it gifted to me.  I always try to help people out and today my helping got me a cake.  Sure it's just a pixel but it reminds me that people do appreciate it when you do nice things for them...and that this is actually quite a cool community. From a semi-newbie who enjoys sharing her NL experience with others..


----------



## JCnator (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm perfectly fine with collectibles that you can only earn by participating events. These have at least a clear purpose: to show you have deserved them in first place.

However, the ones that you can buy and have no other purpose other than sitting in my left sidebar are redundant, even if they serve as reward for earning bells in first place. The add-ons however are actually slightly more useful than collectibles, for example extending your seemingly limited amount private messages up to 1700! But then again, add-ons aren't essential for any TBTer to have.

I just wish that TBT could offer better incentives to spend my thousands of bells that I've accumulated since a few years without relying on its users, such as exclusive physical prizes. That might seem to be a daunting proposition for a mildly popular forum, since that would mean spending a significant amount of real money. The bell system might as well not even exist at all if they can't manage to make spending any more useful than it currently is, since it often encourages certain users to posts shallow one-liners and/or stating their opinion without arguments that supports it, or even the ridiculous concept of villager trafficking in New Leaf. I just don't see why some people would die for trying to get the hard-to-obtain pricey collectibles that are inherently useless in practice.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 15, 2015)

Justin said:


> Welp I'm responsible for this.
> 
> I'm so sorry.



It's okay, I feel you ;_;


----------



## Azza (Aug 18, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Collectibles show that you are vain and insecure. They decorate your sidebar to make up for whatever you lack in terms of character because that's what should really define people both on this website and in the real world. The people who buy collectibles to sell them are not site contributors, but just parasites looking to make free TBT. I find that the people without collectibles are much nicer on this site and the people with an entire lineup of collectibles are snobs who like to excessively brag about them. After seeing the ugliness with the apple restock, I think I'm going to ban anyone who has collectibles from my future giveaways because there are many more people on this site who deserve stuff much more and actually focus on the game and social interaction which comes along with it rather than decorating their profile and trying to be a show-off. The whole collectibles thing brings out the worst in people here including me, and that's why I now see them as a badge of dishonor. I really hope collectible shaming becomes a thing because many more people do not have them than do have them due to their limited nature.



Having collectibles is just like having bells in a way... Maybe some people (idk why) use collectibles as a way to store bells.  Everyone has their reasons, but is it really necessary to "shame" people for buying them? Sure they may just be little pictures on a screen, big deal, am I right? But I see much more people obsessing over virtual bells on a website instead. You don't have to be obsessed to buy collectibles, and just because you have them doesn't make you a crazed fan who thinks about them 24/7. I casually bougt mine just because I had some spare bells and was wondering what the fuss was about. Sure they're definitely not that big of a deal, but they're just something nice to have. I don't believe that people should be put down or feel bad for wanting these, each to their own. I can't stop your u for thinking this way though, but I think if you changed your mindest this site would be much more enjoyable for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> eh kinda, but also kinda no
> 
> i have been searching for popsicles for over a month now, and once i finished, the prices quadrupled. (im kinda happy i got them sooner than later tbh)



The prices quadrupled because now there's not vey many in circulation  And not many people would be willing to sell theirs now that theres a group for it.


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Collectibles show that you are vain and insecure. They decorate your sidebar to make up for whatever you lack in terms of character because that's what should really define people both on this website and in the real world. The people who buy collectibles to sell them are not site contributors, but just parasites looking to make free TBT. I find that the people without collectibles are much nicer on this site and the people with an entire lineup of collectibles are snobs who like to excessively brag about them. After seeing the ugliness with the apple restock, I think I'm going to ban anyone who has collectibles from my future giveaways because there are many more people on this site who deserve stuff much more and actually focus on the game and social interaction which comes along with it rather than decorating their profile and trying to be a show-off. The whole collectibles thing brings out the worst in people here including me, and that's why I now see them as a badge of dishonor. I really hope collectible shaming becomes a thing because many more people do not have them than do have them due to their limited nature.



I think you're just bitter about the apple restock-you were really like "yeah gonna get an apple" and when you didn't you started saying this.
Collectible just look cute on people's profiles, and banning people with them from giveaways isn't fair, because the majority of people I know with them are really nice.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 18, 2015)

The moment I realized collectibles are just as badly stocked as amiibos all my interest went just *poof* gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only care about my candy because it was a gift. lol


----------



## Witch (Aug 18, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm perfectly fine with collectibles that you can only earn by participating events. These have at least a clear purpose: to show you have deserved them in first place.
> 
> However, the ones that you can buy and have no other purpose other than sitting in my left sidebar are redundant, even if they serve as reward for earning bells in first place. The add-ons however are actually slightly more useful than collectibles, for example extending your seemingly limited amount private messages up to 1700! But then again, add-ons aren't essential for any TBTer to have.
> 
> I just wish that TBT could offer better incentives to spend my thousands of bells that I've accumulated since a few years without relying on its users, such as exclusive physical prizes. That might seem to be a daunting proposition for a mildly popular forum, since that would mean spending a significant amount of real money. The bell system might as well not even exist at all if they can't manage to make spending any more useful than it currently is, since it often encourages certain users to posts shallow one-liners and/or stating their opinion without arguments that supports it, or even the ridiculous concept of villager trafficking in New Leaf. I just don't see why some people would die for trying to get the hard-to-obtain pricey collectibles that are inherently useless in practice.



There is always controversy about collectibles, why? 
Why do we place so much importance? Can we take it? We just like to collect them. By his reasoning, what would be collecting? How many people in the world who collect things seemingly useless? So I could not count them. Why do they do it? By the simple act of collecting, I do not think it's that complicated to understand. There is nothing more to it.


----------

